# Cab builder



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking for a Canadian cab builder. Would love to fit my Pro.Jr. into a 12 in. box .
Much appreciated.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

marcos said:


> Looking for a Canadian cab builder. Would love to fit my Pro.Jr. into a 12 in. box .
> Much appreciated.


Just search "Derrick Bell" here and you're set. He's built 1x12 cabs for Pro Jr's before.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got a Saxon I like a lot.
http://www.saxon-cabs.ca

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. will check them out.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Saw these on Kijiji yesterday. No affiliation, blah, blah, blah.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/lo...ct/1110925122?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.screamincabinets.com/


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Saw these on Kijiji yesterday. No affiliation, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/lo...ct/1110925122?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> http://www.screamincabinets.com/


Those are really nice Dave. Thanks


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

marcos said:


> Those are really nice Dave. Thanks


I saw the same ad a while ago and yes those look like nice builds BUT,
the price is very expensive.
I think that unless you are looking for some custom build that you cant get anywhere, you would do much better buying a used unit and give away what you don't need and replace it with what you want. You would still be saving money.

eg:

say you want a 2 x12 cabinet...
these cab makers will want close to 400 dollars for a really nice build...good for them if they can get it.

What you can do is look on the used market and for 400-500 dollars you can get just about any 2x12 cabinet you want loaded.
IF you don't like the speakers, sell the originals and put in your own OR
take out the originals and give them to a friend, then buy your favorite speakers and your cost is about the same as if you got that cab built just for you.

that's my story and I'm sticking to it..

G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd agree, in fact I do agree, but he's looking for a custom build to put his Pro Jr into a 1 x 12 cab. Good luck finding that used.

The 2 x 12 Boogie cab I have for sale sounds glorious with the Pro Jr and is only $450 loaded, but it's not what he's looking for.



GTmaker said:


> I saw the same ad a while ago and yes those look like nice builds BUT,
> the price is very expensive.
> I think that unless you are looking for some custom build that you cant get anywhere, you would do much better buying a used unit and give away what you don't need and replace it with what you want. You would still be saving money.
> 
> ...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, but if you find a cheap used 1x12 it would be very simply to cut out a small piece of wood and install the Pro Jr Chassis in the cabinet. It would most likely be way cheaper than having a custom build.

That said, Derrick Bell (is he the guy in Trenton?) made me a great 1x12 extension cab that was well priced and may be the best option.

TG



davetcan said:


> I'd agree, in fact I do agree, but he's looking for a custom build to put his Pro Jr into a 1 x 12 cab. Good luck finding that used.
> .


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I also received a PM from a forum member here on Ottawa that has built a few cabs and they look awesome.
Will probably get to meet him and check out his work. Other than a custom build, yes, i would grab a used 12in. cab and mess around with it. I am not looking to spend too much right now as i dont know if i will keep the amp. I appreciate all your comments.
Thanks


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So i just tried something with a old 70's Yamaha amp with a 12 in. Fender Jensen re-issue speaker that i use when i need a bit more power. Connected the Pro Jr. speaker out straight to the Jensen speaker in the Yam. cab. What i am getting is like an overdrive sound. The Pro Jr. has 15 watts. The Jensen re-issue is out of a Fender amp ( i believe a Deluxe Reverb re-issue)
Plug everything back together all is good, nice clean sound from the Yamaha. Why am i getting this overdriven sound? Anyone help me understand whats going on. I thought by trying this that it would improve the sound quality a lot but its not.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Then I agree, grab a cheap 1x12 cab and stick the Pro Jr on top of it. Don't forget to get an 8 ohm speaker.



marcos said:


> I also received a PM from a forum member here on Ottawa that has built a few cabs and they look awesome.
> Will probably get to meet him and check out his work. Other than a custom build, yes, i would grab a used 12in. cab and mess around with it. I am not looking to spend too much right now as i dont know if i will keep the amp. I appreciate all your comments.
> Thanks


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Then I agree, grab a cheap 1x12 cab and stick the Pro Jr on top of it. Don't forget to get an 8 ohm speaker.


Dave, do you have any idea what is happening with my Fender Jensen re-issue speaker. Dont know if you saw my last post. appreciate any info.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not off the top of my head. 

1. How exactly are you connecting it? 

2. Is it an 8 ohm speaker?

3. Any pics of the set up?



marcos said:


> Dave, do you have any idea what is happening with my Fender Jensen re-issue speaker. Dont know if you saw my last post. appreciate any info.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Not off the top of my head.
> 
> 1. How exactly are you connecting it?
> 2. Is it an 8 ohm speaker?
> 3. Any pics of the set up?


I'll put my money on the connection issue..

G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Me too, that's why I asked for the pic 



GTmaker said:


> I'll put my money on the connection issue..
> 
> G.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Me too, that's why I asked for the pic


Pretty straight forward, theres a speaker plug out on the Jr. inside the amp and i just unplugged the speaker cable and plugged a normal speaker cable in and out to the Jensen. Cant see why this will not work proprely as i have done this before. The speaker is 8ohms so that cant be it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So the speaker cable in your Yamaha is long enough to be unplugged from the Yamaha and plugged directly into the speaker jack on the Pro ?



marcos said:


> Pretty straight forward, theres a speaker plug out on the Jr. inside the amp and i just unplugged the speaker cable and plugged a normal speaker cable in and out to the Jensen. Cant see why this will not work proprely as i have done this before. The speaker is 8ohms so that cant be it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

davetcan said:


> So the speaker cable in your Yamaha is long enough to be unplugged from the Yamaha and plugged directly into the speaker jack on the Pro ?[/QUOTE
> 
> I took a spare cable Dave and ran it directly to the Yamaha. Same thing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well assuming there is nothing wrong with the cable I can't explain it. Did you hook up the spare cable to the Yamaha just to check?



marcos said:


> davetcan said:
> 
> 
> > So the speaker cable in your Yamaha is long enough to be unplugged from the Yamaha and plugged directly into the speaker jack on the Pro ?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Well assuming there is nothing wrong with the cable I can't explain it. Did you hook up the spare cable to the Yamaha just to check?
> 
> Good thinking Dan. Never thought of that. Will give her a try.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi guys, I just wanted to say, because I'm building cabs from time to time, screaming cabinets prices aren't so high for the quality build.
For example if you wanted to build a deluxe tweed cab, you'll have to pay for material only around $150 (speaker is not included) and there is a lot of work involved, not just woodworking, covering cabinet,sealing the tweed, several coats of shellac, a few clear coats after, it's time consuming work.
I know, for $300 you can get whole amp, even for less, but if you want real tweed pine cab it cost money.
Cheers, Damir


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Who's Dan 



marcos said:


> davetcan said:
> 
> 
> > Well assuming there is nothing wrong with the cable I can't explain it. Did you hook up the spare cable to the Yamaha just to check?
> ...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Who's Dan
> 
> Ooops !!! Sorry Dave, senior moment.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, I'm about as senior as it gets around here.

Are you close to London?



marcos said:


> davetcan said:
> 
> 
> > Who's Dan
> ...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

davetcan said:


> LOL, I'm about as senior as it gets around here.
> 
> Are you close to London?
> 
> ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That really is strange. There must be someone around there with a 1x12 cab you can plug into to check things out.



marcos said:


> davetcan said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, I'm about as senior as it gets around here.
> ...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

davetcan said:


> That really is strange. There must be someone around there with a 1x12 cab you can plug into to check things out.
> I have a buddy who has a Deville 12 in. cab and will bring the Pro Jr. over to try out.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

So you are taking a regular speaker cable and plugging one end into the spkr. out jack of the Pro Jr.
What I don't understand is how you are connecting the other end to the Yamaha's speaker, and if you are disconnecting that speaker from the Yamaha's amp.
Are you using a coupler or something?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> So you are taking a regular speaker cable and plugging one end into the spkr. out jack of the Pro Jr.
> What I don't understand is how you are connecting the other end to the Yamaha's speaker, and if you are disconnecting that speaker from the Yamaha's amp.
> Are you using a coupler or something?


Interesting thread! Looking forward to learning the cause of the mystery.

Please keep us updated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

edited as i read the post wrong and my answer doesn't make sense.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

jb welder said:


> So you are taking a regular speaker cable and plugging one end into the spkr. out jack of the Pro Jr.
> What I don't understand is how you are connecting the other end to the Yamaha's speaker, and if you are disconnecting that speaker from the Yamaha's amp.
> Are you using a coupler or something?


Using connectors at the Jensen speaker. Ordinary push on type. The same as on the Yamaha amp.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

So you are using a speaker cable that is 1/4 inch on one end and push-on connectors at the other end?
Or are you connecting 2 cables with a coupler?
And the Yamaha amp is not connected to the speaker when using the Pro jr?
Also, does the Pro Jr. still sound ok when connected back to it's own speaker (no distortion) ?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

jb welder said:


> So you are using a speaker cable that is 1/4 inch on one end and push-on connectors at the other end?
> Or are you connecting 2 cables with a coupler?
> And the Yamaha amp is not connected to the speaker when using the Pro jr?
> Also, does the Pro Jr. still sound ok when connected back to it's own speaker (no distortion) ?


Yep, on all counts. No coupler involved.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Can you try that spkr cable in the Fender with the Fender's speaker?
Is the distorted sound low volume or proper volume level?


----------

